

With New Chief, Microsoft’s New Mantra Is ‘Innovation,’ Over and Over - goronbjorn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/the-new-microsoft-is-less-developer-and-more-innovation/

======
bediger4000
Sorry, but doesn't it take more than chanting a mantra to innovate? You have
to depart from your current methods and practices, in more than cosmetic ways,
don't you?

